# A Phast Phinish



## RussFairfield (Jan 3, 2007)

Everyone wants a faster finish. I have been updating some of my website pages and have revised the sanding and finishing pages to better reflect what I use on the $20 pens. 

It is a thin coat of medium CA glue that is polished and topped with a Friction Polish. It won't wear as long as thicker and harder finishes, and it doesn't have the depth of many coats of lacquer. But, it will have a high gloss, and the Friction Polish will protect the pen until it gets into the hands of the customer. And, it is fast.

It is better than a Friction Polish by itself because when it wears off, there will be the polished CA glue under it.  And, friction polishes wear better when they are over a hard CA than they do when they are on bare wood.

See it at http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Pen32.html


----------



## bnoles (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks, Russ.  This is something that I have been playing with and have come to the same conclusion that you have stated.  

I really appreciate all that you give us thru these posts and your site.


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Russ.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks Russ will give it a try.[]


----------



## airrat (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Russ, I was wondering how friction Polish would do going over CA.   I was trying to decide of a way to protect the finish on my pens when people handled them.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 5, 2007)

Ray and I have been doing this for a few months now.  Works great![]


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 5, 2007)

I like lacquer over a thin CA....best of both worlds.  One coat over a thin CA is extremely durable and fast....of course, not as fast as what Russ just posted![8D]


----------



## cbonner (Jan 5, 2007)

I think you guys are hitting on a great system of getting these things smooth and shiny.  I just started playing around with speeding up my lacquer finishing last night.  I used the CA/BLO method until all the pores were filled and I had a sandable surface to work with.  I then sanded is smooth, but not completely down to the wood.  I then put three coats of spray lacquer on it.  It looks great after just one session of this.  I'm planning on giving it a light sanding tonight, followed by a few more coats of Lacquer... What can I say, I am a sucker for the plastic look.  If all goes well, I will have taken my two week finish/ sand lacquer process and whitled it down to four days.  Anyhow, I think you guys are on to something with combining CA finishing with friction polish, or lacquer.


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been CAing and then lacquering for many years (sanding down CA before lacquer) and it holds up extremely well and is smooth as glass.  Russ's method is even faster and should hold up a long time too.

As for the Plastic look, I really don't think the lacquer is nearly as bad as CA finishes.  Of course a natural finish is the most "un-plastic. []


----------



## kenwc (Jan 5, 2007)

Same here Russ.  Been doing that but now that you endorse it I know it's a good idea.


----------



## mdburn_em (Jan 6, 2007)

uh...has anyone seen BB's video?


----------

